# When should you replace your bindings?



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been using a 2008 Ride RX and it's been holding strong. Other than obvious signs of use its perfectly functional. 

Does a binding lose it's stiffness? Padding become packed out? Or anything else that could effect performance?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bntran02 said:


> I've been using a 2008 Ride RX and it's been holding strong. Other than obvious signs of use its perfectly functional.
> 
> Does a binding lose it's stiffness? Padding become packed out? Or anything else that could effect performance?


If you want a good excuse to buy new ones, I'm sure someone will come on here and say that they get sloppy and the straps stretch etc. etc. etc.

I'm of the camp that says if you're happy with them, keep riding them. My last board lasted 15 years (yup), and the bindings were about 10 years old. It's actually still a decent setup despite what some may think.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

When they break
When they no longer fit your riding style
When they're not the right type of binding for the board you're using
When you want the new tech
When you want the new colors
When you just want something new


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd say if you haven't noticed any degradation in performance, then its not time. bseracka has a good list, to which i'd add "When you can afford it."


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Well i'm the odd ball. I would say if you ride hard you are breaking down the stiffness therefore lowering the response. So if you like stiffer more responsive bindings. Then buy new ones when yours feel soft. That being said if you can strap your feet in they will still work. Tech wise about every 3-5 years everything changes and our sport is to new to get stuck on old tech.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I like bseracka's list!

But you can get a lot of mileage from your bindings. For example, I mostly ride aluminum base, which won't change much. Carbon will also stay the same, until you break it. Other highbacks with different glass content - I haven't noticed significant changes. Padding and straps: I guess you can slap new / additional foam for padding if you want, and change the straps too.

I like the idea of sticking with gear for a long time. I've seen some serious rippers with 10-15 year old franken-bindings and boots that have more duck tape than the original leather and they still kick ass. Respect!


----------



## bntran02 (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting....I also like bseracka's list!

But looking at it more logically, you're _*always*_ gonna want new colors, tech, toys. When did you ever not want the latest and greatest assuming cost isn't an issue. This is true at least for me personally.

Having a pair of unmatched bindings/board is also a little hazy as it is now an issue of getting a new bindings to match your board _*OR*_ a new board to match your bindings

So by my logic, the first two bullet points are the only criteria that are valid.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lernr said:


> I like the idea of sticking with gear for a long time. I've seen some serious rippers with 10-15 year old franken-bindings and boots that have more duck tape than the original leather and they still kick ass. Respect!


Yeah most materials these days last a lot longer than we expect. I remember riding my 1995 Kemper Freestyle board at Blue Mountain about 3 years ago (just before I bought my new gear)... I came out of the park and one of the guys that worked was like "dude is that a Kemper?!? FAR OUT!!! lol"

Funny thing is I measured the boards when I bought my new one, and it weighed exactly the same with bindings as the brand new board with aluminium honeycomb core, carbon fibre binding highbacks, etc. Of course the new board was 6 cm longer, 1 cm wider and a fair bit stiffer so the new tech is worth it. 

Still want to bring out the old Kemper for retro-day though, it's a fun board! The bindings on it have aluminium heelcups, FRP highbacks and bases, and franken straps from who knows what.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bntran02 said:


> But looking at it more logically, you're _*always*_ gonna want new colors, tech, toys. When did you ever not want the latest and greatest assuming cost isn't an issue. This is true at least for me personally.


And it's this that keeps the automotive industry alive! I think the newest car I've ever owned was about 17 years old when I bought it. I'm actually shocked I bought a new board two years ago, I had been swearing by my old one for years!

I kind of think it's like a gun. Sure a brand new shiny one is nice to look at, but I'd much rather own one for years, know it inside and out, and trust it when the time comes to need it. My sig sauer is a former service pistol and I think I like the fact that it's had a working life before it came to me.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe it's time to replace as soon as something better is available.


----------

